# New Creation: Gate Thrasher



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

*New Creation: Gate Thrasher - COMPLETED PG. 2*

Been working on this in my spare time and finally have the mech just about all finished up. The arms attach to the gate/fence and the torso moves back and forth violently. Should be a good addition to my 6 foot fences...
Less talkin, on with the pics!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

looks great, I have one of those in the making too


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

Can't wait to see it finished! How are you going to hide the frame - will he be dressed or corpsed?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

you better reinforce the fence so that he will not shake it to pieces. Can't wait to see him in action!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

oh yeah, everything is going to be bolted down supertight trust me lol Everything is goign to be corpse and stained. I'm guessing this thing will only take about 20psi to operate. The mech is super smooth.

Anyways, More Progress!





































gate thrasher :: 112_0719.flv video by DarkShadows00 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vidmg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v397/DarkShadows00/gate%20thrasher/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@v397/DarkShadows00/gate%20thrasher/112_0719


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow that is really cool. I am just now getting into pneumatics. Only have one thing done a TCT. I already have the valve and cylinder to build something but not sure what yet.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Very cool! I have to get me a welder. I want to build cool stuff like that.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

that is a clever idea on the pneumatic setup. Lookin' good.


----------



## Mudbeast (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks good, you need to post a video when it is all done.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

aw ****... my buddies going to duplicte this gal but put her on her knees haha

still gotta paint the steel and corpse. not sure what method of corpse i wanna do. Im thinkin latex this guy instead of liquid nails.

gate thrasher :: 112_0720.flv video by DarkShadows00 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vidmg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v397/DarkShadows00/gate%20thrasher/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@v397/DarkShadows00/gate%20thrasher/112_0720


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

More work done, got him all corpsed up. Liquid nails and paper towel method if anyone is wondering.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Very original. It looks cool, I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I cant wait to see it in a few hours


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

looks great Mike


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

COMPLETED!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

How did you get the 'evil eye sockets' effect? - looks great!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Wheres the video of him in action? Did you ever decide on your fence? If only I had a truck, today I could have gotten a stack of fence like I used in my yard last year. Hopefully its still there when I get off work tomorrow.


----------

